# Japanese Rubik's Cube Site?



## cheatmasterbw (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a Japanese Rubik's Cube Site, or what the URL is?


----------



## Engberg91 (May 9, 2011)

did you really have to make a new thread for this question???


----------



## JyH (May 9, 2011)

Ebay, just change your language to Japanese.


----------



## cheatmasterbw (May 9, 2011)

Engberg91 said:


> did you really have to make a new thread for this question???



Sorry, i am new to the site


----------



## cheatmasterbw (May 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> Ebay, just change your language to Japanese.


 
I am wondering if there is a Japanese version of www.rubiks.com.


----------



## Rpotts (May 10, 2011)

why, what do you need?


----------



## Stefan (May 10, 2011)

http://rubikcube.jp/ maybe?


----------



## JyH (May 10, 2011)

cheatmasterbw said:


> I am wondering if there is a Japanese version of www.rubiks.com.


 
Did you click the link?


----------

